# مواصفات تصميم محطة لتموين السيارات بـfuel oil ( السولار)



## شيبت عبد الحم (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعده فى وضع المواصفات الفنيه محطة لتموين السيارات بـfuel oil ( السولار) وهى تتكون من 2 underground feul oil storage tank,piping system, 2 feul oil tranfer pump ,feul oil flow meter


----------

